# Steam Trawler "Robert Limbrick"



## timelapsedisle (Apr 6, 2012)

Greetings folks,

I am doing some research into the Milford Haven Steam Trawler Robert Limbrick, which was sadly lost with all hands at Quinish Point, Isle of Mull on 5th February 1957.

Basically I am interested in any information that anyone may have about the ship in her Merchant fleet days with Milford Trawlers as "Robert Limbrick" or with Walker Steam Trawl Fishing Co as "Star of Freedom".

As a particular interest I would be grateful if anyone can shed any light on her Royal Navy career during the War (Names of Captain/ Crew/ Operations etc). I know that she was built at Hall Russel in Aberdeen in 1942 as a "Round Table" class minesweeping trawler for the Admiralty. She was named "Sir Galahad" and had pennant No T226.

I am led to believe that she was one of the first vessels to attend HMS Dasher, which was lost in the Clyde Estuary, and I am also informed that she had some part in Operation Neptune (Which if I am not mistaken was part of the Normandy Landings).

I have a brief account from one of her crew during war service which states that he joined her in Ardrossan and sailed the West Coast of Scotland in her minesweeping etc. I also have a fair bit of information regarding her loss off Mull.

If anyone can shed any light on the career of this little ship I would be delighted to hear from you.

Many thanks in anticipation
Best Regards
Byron Griffiths
Chief Officer
MV "Lord of the Isles"


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some information at http://www.milfordtrawlers.org.uk/
(if you have not already seen this.)
Scroll down to section on "Peacetime and Civilan Wartime losses"


----------



## timelapsedisle (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for that. I have seen that site, and indeed submitted some info to the owner of the site who has been very helpful too. Many thanks for the link.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

I assume you've already looked up www.aberdeenships.com, which has a GA plan but little to add to the history as you've set out.
There's one error on that site: D-Day Landings were not in 1942!


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

timelapsedisle said:


> Greetings folks,
> 
> I am doing some research into the Milford Haven Steam Trawler Robert Limbrick, which was sadly lost with all hands at Quinish Point, Isle of Mull on 5th February 1957.
> 
> ...


Hi Bryon,

This is the actual page from the Milford Steam Trawler website dealing with the 'Robert Limbrick'

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/accidents & incidents/robert_limbrick.htm

Another website which mentions some of the crew when she was the 'Sir Galahad' is uboat.net, see link below.

http://www.uboat.net/allies/warships/ship/6726.html

There is a photo of her when she was the 'Star of Freedom' entering Aberdeen harbour in the early 1950's on page 92 in the excellent book entitled 'The Real Price of Fish' - Aberdeen Steam Trawler losses 1887-1961. Author-George F Ritchie; Hutton Press Ltd, obtainable at Amazon etc. If you want to send me an email address, I can scan the couple of pages, but I think you have most of the history of her loss with all hands.

I am currently building a 1/48 model of the 'Star of Freedom' been working on it for the past 11 Months, will take the same again to finish, so I know how difficult it is to find info, if you know of any sources of material for photos of this vessel it would be much appreciated.

Kind Regards
Derek


----------



## timelapsedisle (Apr 6, 2012)

Derek,
Thanks for your response and aplogies for the delay getting back to you. I was unaware of the uboat.net site do will look that up. Thanks. I have copies of her General Arrangement plan as a minesweeper which i can scan and email to you when i get home next week? I have also been told today that the Imperial War Museums and National Archives at Kew may hold some info too. I will gladly send you copies of what i have. I gave a healthy amount of info to the guy who runs the milford trawlers website you mentioned and he is keeping his eyes and ears posted too. My email is [email protected]

Thanks again
Byron


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Bryon, Thanks for your kind offer but I purchased from the Aberdeen Maritime Museum a copy of the Hall Russels drawing when she was the 'Sir Galahad'. Here is the link below for info.

http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?searchFor=sir+galahad&index=101493

I am really interested in photographic information when she was returned to Trawler service, as this is the model I am making.

Thanks for your reply, nice to hear from you.

Kind Regards
Derek


----------

